# Dogs



## salmonclubber (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Yesterday i did 10 pounds of polish dogs with jalipeno and cheddar cheese and some 10 pounds of regular polish dogs and some 10 pounds of hot dogs the polish dogs were done with a pre mixed seasoning and a 70/30 mix of Elk and Pork butt 
the Hot Dogs were done with a 70/30 mix of Elk and pork butt i used a recipe i got off the internet it was one of Len Poli's recipes for hot dogs all the dogs turned out great looking and taste just as good the only thing i would have done different was  i used a mediem plate and should have used a fine plate for grinding here are the pics 

Oh i forgot to mention that i used the Cellulose 28 mm casing i tied each link with string and hung them in the smoker after they got done i gave them a cold water bath and the casing peeled off real easy

polish dogs

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0354.jpg

polish dogs with jalipeno and cheddar and the hot dogs 

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/smoking/?action=view&current=101_0353.jpg


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Huey, I always look forward to your posts!  Great looking dogs!!


----------



## ronp (Nov 10, 2009)

Good looking hot dogs there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet they tasted good too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looking Polish Dogs you have there...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS: Posting just the title "Dogs" under wild game section makes a person wonder what people are up to smoking now, if you know what I mean...


----------



## gnubee (Nov 10, 2009)

See sausage making has never really turned me on. But if I could make my own Hot dogs, now you're talking. Man do those ever look good. 

And I bet you never swept the fixings for them up off the slaughterhouse floor either. 

Maybe I will have to get me one of those manual grinders and a stuffer after all. 

I never thought of making my own dawgs till i read this thread....hmmmmm....asleep at the switch one more time in a row. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points for waking up the GnuBee 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Yah It was your title that made me click on the Thread.  I had to check out how you smoked the waggily tail kind of a dog. The job of a title is to make the reader want to read it, yours did the job.


----------



## got14u (Nov 10, 2009)

I so thought this thread was going to be something of the Vietnamese style DOG...lol good looking dogs !


----------

